# clé usb windows to go



## Morebany (23 Janvier 2020)

bonjour,

simple question:
Une clé usb windows to go fonctionne-t-telle sur un Mac?
(est-elle reconnue par le système quand elle est branchée en redémarrant le Mac et appuyant sur Alt ?)

merci


----------



## Morebany (23 Janvier 2020)

sujet résolu:




__





						How to create and run Windows To Go on a Mac computer?
					

This tutorial will show you how to create a Windows To Go USB drive that supports Mac computers, then you can run Windows to go on a Mac computer to complete the work that must be done under Windows.




					www.easyuefi.com


----------

